# Need workaround for AT&T/Bellsouth DSL



## Oledawg (Mar 14, 2008)

I need a workaround for a Linux/Ubuntu internet installation using (&^*$)@#!!! AT&T/Bellsouth DSL ISP. Can anyone help me?


----------



## bigrigdriver (Aug 16, 2007)

What seems to be the problem with Bellsouth?

If they are engaging in bandwidth throttling, you can order installation cds from Ubuntu for free.


----------



## Oledawg (Mar 14, 2008)

My AT&T/Bellsouth DSL Tech Support states they do not support Linux and therefore I cannot connect to the Internet using Ubuntu. To make Ubuntu work for me, I need an internet connection. I have been told others have created a workaround for this problem but they use wifi routers which I don't have or use. I have a AT&T DSL direct connect modem using my land phone. I have Windows XP installed on my dual-boot harddrive and it connects to the internet with no problem. It's just a hassle having to download Linux programs into Win XP, then to a zip disk and then reboot into Ubuntu to capture the files off the zip disk.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

when they say they do not support linux, it means they will not help you if you have problems. I had att dsl and I dual boot. All I had to to was once linux was installed was click on the browser and was on the internet. Did not have to do anything extra. 

clarification, do you already have linux installed? even if you download the files in windows. You should not have to copy to zip disk. Linux should see it on the harddrive. 

someone else will have to help you with your linux internet connection. I know nothing about ubuntu. However, I would suggest downloading a free copy, create a live cd, boot to the cd and see if you can get online.


----------



## Oledawg (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for you advice Sobeit666, i'll see if I can find the downloaded files from my HDD instead of transferring them to my zip drive.
Perhaps my problem is with Bell South as it has not fully integrated with AT&T. I have contacted AT&T tech support and have not had much luck with them except for a few people. In fact I found one AT&T tech who is starting to install the same version of "Gutsy" Ubuntu 7.10 and I was giving him some of my experiences. I hope to hear back from him. In the meantime I have found AT&T Global Network Client - Ubuntu Client. Problem is they dig deep into code and I cannot follow them. I need something a little less technical and more user friendly.


----------



## Oledawg (Mar 14, 2008)

Question for bigrigdriver: What is "bandwidth throttling" all about? I already have the Ubuntu live CD and Ubuntu is installed on my computer --I just cannot get the internet section working.


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

Look at the setup for Apple OS X setup with AT&T. OSX is a version of Unix BSD so the install method will be very similar.


----------



## Oledawg (Mar 14, 2008)

Lensman3: Thank you for your input. How would I go about examining Apple OSX setup with AT&T? I have zero experience with Apple software (--just a little hardware work in the late 70's with 6809 processors ("pre-Apple").


----------



## sredd (May 12, 2008)

I have Bellsouth/ATT DSL. Have been running a dual boot WinXP/ Ubuntu system for about 2 years now. I set up my DSL using WinXP, then installed Ubuntu, the DSL worked in Ubuntu as soon as the install was finished. It sounds to me that you have a problem with Ubuntu recognizing your ethernet card. Find the info on your ethernet card, then try the Ubuntu forums for help


----------



## sredd (May 12, 2008)

BTW, I also live in Jesup, my email is sredd1701(at) gmail.com. Let me know if I can help with your transition to Ubuntu


----------



## MotorCityMadMan (Nov 30, 2005)

What version of ubuntu are you using ? [6.06 LTS, 7.04, 7.10, 8.04 LTS]

Your ISP gives you a IP address and DNS servers to use. All you need to do is point your O/S to these addresses to form your connection.

Most, [*] All ISP have none or poor Linux support.

First you need to determine you connection type. [wireless, ADSL USB modem, ADSL PPPoE, Dial up modem]

You can configure your connection manually or ubuntu has a network manager.

Network manager for ubuntu should be located at System > Administration > Network


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I'd be curious what happens when you go to a console page (roughly the same as the old DOS prompt) and type ifconfig (the linux equivalent of ipconfig). If the OS is not seeing your network card, then you'll not see any references to anything other than 127.0.0.1 listed.


----------

